# Hunting Pics



## fish-n-hunt82 (Dec 13, 2008)

If you got pics post them here


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## jimmyjohn13 (Feb 22, 2009)

my first goose hunt ever.. make sure you scroll right


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 13, 2006)

i love ur shot gun there!no really u shouldent shoot it its old and a colectors item..what year is it?


----------



## jimmyjohn13 (Feb 22, 2009)

the browning is my cousin's . He doesn't like to shoot it, but it is the only shotgun that he has that will take steel. I'm not sure what year it is, but he got it from his grandpa.


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

here is some of mine from last fall


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

bobberboy said:


> i love ur shot gun there!no really u shouldent shoot it its old and a colectors item..what year is it?


yes it is its an old A-5 but it depends on what guage it is...i have one in 16 guage they barely made them in 1973. someone offered me 8 grand for it. i shot them down.


----------



## jimmyjohn13 (Feb 22, 2009)

my cousin's is a 12 gauge


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

yea they made alot of 12s but its still worth some cash


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

better double check on shooting steel thru the A-5. I cannot shoot steel in my A-5 12 ga. It could be new enough but I doubt it.

Awesome gun though and nice pics


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

some more pics


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Take that DU sticker out of your window and you may just get more land to hunt


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

Hunter_58346 said:


> Take that DU sticker out of your window and you may just get more land to hunt


Why would that be?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

take'em down said:


> Hunter_58346 said:
> 
> 
> > Take that DU sticker out of your window and you may just get more land to hunt
> ...


DU is so against farming it isn't even funny. I know many farmers/landowers that won't even talk to people if they have anything related to DU either on their pickup or clothing. I know a good family friend who didn't let me hunt on his land for a year because I went to a DU banquet.

A couple years ago DU had an article in their magazine saying that if you see a farmer draining his sloughs turn them in. Well needless to say alot of the farmers were draining legally. That is just one of the reason DU is worthless.


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

blhunter3 said:


> take'em down said:
> 
> 
> > Hunter_58346 said:
> ...


I did not that...thanks for the info


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Not a problem


----------



## da_aya (Sep 2, 2010)

nice pics..
that's very many.. like your gun...

we'll be hunting this coming week end..
and I'll take our pics to..

I'll be posting it here to so that you can see them..


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

***** from november this year, 44 of em. Coyote from two winters ago, was my first one got it with my shotgun and a slug


----------



## ra.one (Jun 11, 2011)

Awesome pics mate.
You are getting out tons out of it.


----------

